# nginx + passenger?

## Negated Void

I'm trying to serve gitorious. I want to use nginx and I believe passenger to do this.

```
[ebuild   R    ] www-servers/nginx-1.3.1::OSSDL  USE="http http-cache pcre ssl -aio -debug -ipv6 -libatomic -vim-syntax" NGINX_MODULES_HTTP="access auth_basic autoindex browser charset empty_gif fastcgi geo gzip limit_req limit_zone map memcached passenger proxy referer rewrite scgi split_clients ssi upstream_ip_hash userid uwsgi -addition -cache_purge -concat -dav -degradation -flv -geoip -gunzip -gzip_static -headers_more -image_filter -mp4 -perl -push -random_index -realip -redis -secure_link -slowfs_cache -stub_status -sub -upload -upload_progress -xslt" NGINX_MODULES_MAIL="-imap -pop3 -smtp" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19 -jruby -ree18"
```

I've installed nginx and set the passenger module flag.

However, I don't seem to have a 'passenger' binary:

# find /usr/bin/ | grep -i passenger

/usr/bin/passenger-status

/usr/bin/passenger-memory-stats

What do I need to do?

----------

## a3li

 *Negated Void wrote:*   

> 
> 
> What do I need to do?

 

Read the documentation?

----------

## Negated Void

The main documentation wants me to directly install passenger through 'gem' rather than via portage.

Apparently there's support in portage so shouldn't I use that?

If i do use the gem install, then 'passenger-install-nginx-module' wants to install nginx itself which I surely don't want since I've got that installed already?

----------

## janechii

You can see my post on how to install passenger along side nginx gentoo ebuild here:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-7938716.html?sid=91b8a008f7b936a81206480e2848c9b2#7938716

But to directly answer the OP's question, it's really a matter of setting the PATH to your passenger tarball extract. Say you extracted passenger tarball in /usr/src/passenger. Then set your PATH to something like "/usr/src/passenger/bin:$PATH".

----------

